# Taurus 738 TCP



## OP (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Taurus 738 TCP .380 Auto that the Lock was turned while the slide was open they say this does permanant damage to the firearm but all i can see is that it just disables the indicator that shows wether the thing is locked or not. it still fires fine and it still locks and unlocks anyone know more about this?
Thanks OP


----------

